
Show HN: Simple forum-esque website I built myself using React, Node, and MySQL - inform880
http://www.thinkfloat.net
======
inform880
I built this as something I needed for my portfolio, and to challenge myself
as a developer with only 3 and a half years of experience. I know the code is
kinda bad, but I also know I'm not a horrible dev, so I really wanted to learn
as much as I could during this project.

I'm using auth0 for oauth, SSL, and express in my node middleware. I'm using
Material UI and react-router for my frontend.

If anyone noticed I left client secrets, or finds a bunch of bugs, or just has
general suggestions, I'd really appreciate getting sent them to
admin@thinkfloat.net.

~~~
cloudking
Can you show a demo without requiring login first? It's hard to know what I'm
signing up for :)

~~~
inform880
So I removed auth for the main page you login at and the links to tags.
Everything else will require login. I think this was a great idea, I've been
in my own bubble and yes, not everyone is just gonna login.

